# Special event Saturday October 2nd & 3rd



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

On Saturday October 2nd (10 am - 7 pm) and Sunday the 3rd (12 pm - 5 pm) House of Fins (a very professional pet shop) will be holding its "54rd Anniversary Splash Event."

The highlight of this event for our club is that Karen Randall will be giving a speech and demonstration on aquatic plants (she writes for the Aquatic Gardeners Association Magazine).

*Though this is an optional meeting for the club, I would like to have everyone meet up at 4 pm on Saturday at 99 Bruce Park Avenue, Greenwich, Connecticut 06830.*

They will also be having a huge sale on hard to find fish, invertebrates and plants, they even have AGA tanks, equipment and fertilizers to sell. 
*There will be an auction so bring plants/fish/shrimp/snails/etc...!*

Events:
Saturday October 2nd:
11:00 am: Scott Michael
_Critters for the Nano Reef_

1:00 pm: Jake Adams
_Introduction to Using LED Light for Aquariums_

3:00 pm: Bob Fenner
_Putting Together Livestock Assortment for Small Systems_

*4:30 pm: Karen Randall
The Freshwater Planted Nano Tank

5:30 pm: Karen Randall
Workshop*

Sunday October 3rd:
12:30 pm: Christine Williams
_Successful Seahorse Keeping_

2:00 pm: Scott Fellman
_Your Next Marine Aquarium_

3:30 pm: Randy Reed
_The Fundamentals of Feeding Your Reef_


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Wait, HoF is having an auction in Greenwich, too!? Norwalk Aquarium Society (NAS) is having their auction on that weekend - that's where I'll be on Sunday 8/3


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Zap,
Sorry I have been MIA for a while, but the Saturday meetings are tougher to make than the weekday ones we started with. Tori and I are planning to go to HOF next weekend, so hopefully there will be a good turn out of members. Are you planning on doing any trading with the group or is the noted auction through HOF?


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Wait, HoF is having an auction in Greenwich, too!? Norwalk Aquarium Society (NAS) is having their auction on that weekend - that's where I'll be on Sunday 8/3


Can I assume they don't usually have much plant related stuff at the NAS auction?

Although, I am in the market for some Apistos (primarily cacatuoides, but open to others); do you know if any have been available in the past?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

jcran17 said:


> Can I assume they don't usually have much plant related stuff at the NAS auction?
> 
> Although, I am in the market for some Apistos (primarily cacatuoides, but open to others); do you know if any have been available in the past?


Plant-wise, it depends on what you're looking for. There are a lot of mixed plant grab bags and common/low-light species (hygros, ferns, mosses, anubias, etc.) Not so much in the way of stems/exotic plants. However, I will be bringing some of my plants there, so if there's something you're looking for that I have, let me know and I'll try to include it. 

The past 3 years I've been there, though, there's always been at least one bag of Apisto cacatuoides, usually more - as well as a lot of other oddball fish you won't find in many stores.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

jcran, the noted auction is through HOF, but I'm sure nobody will look twice if we do some side deals  It will be good to see you again!

I'd love to go to the NAS auction as well, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it there. I'll try though as I'd like to try to make ties between our club and other local ones in the area.

I'd also like to start getting our club registered for the annual convention for all aquatic clubs that meets in early winter, more on that later though, when I find out what exactly is involved.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> jcran, the noted auction is through HOF, but I'm sure nobody will look twice if we do some side deals  It will be good to see you again!
> 
> I'd love to go to the NAS auction as well, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it there. I'll try though as I'd like to try to make ties between our club and other local ones in the area.
> 
> I'd also like to start getting our club registered for the annual convention for all aquatic clubs that meets in early winter, more on that later though, when I find out what exactly is involved.


I wonder why HoF is doing an auction the same weekend as NAS. They should know that the NAS thing is going to draw away most of the area hobbyists away...

In any case, Zap, I think you should come to the NAS thing. It's well worth the time if you want to get your hands on some exotic new specimen fish (and get rid of some major plant trimmings ). I'll even tempt you with a few of my assassin snails (which, btw, I counted out 4 dozen of this morning ').

... pretty please?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha aren't the two auctions on different days? Ideally I'd like to go to both and I'd love some of those snails.


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Haha aren't the two auctions on different days? Ideally I'd like to go to both and I'd love some of those snails.


Ya, the auctions are on different days. Pretty long hike from West Hartford to make two days in a row. I really want to see Karen Randall's talk, so I think I will be heading that way on Saturday only. Look forward to seeing you as well Zap. I may swing by the NAS thing on Saturday afternoon though just to see what is on the auction block and then deside if I want to make the trip Sunday.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Asuka, are you going to be at HoF on Saturday? 
If so, can I purchase some Assassin snails from you? Or trade for the crystals? 
Separately, I am thinking about rescaping the big tank during Thanksgiving break, would like to discuss the 'Amanda Sand' availability/feasibility for that time frame..

By the way, how did the Luwidgia and S. Repens working out for you two? Let me know if you need more, I adjusted the lighting and CO2 on the small tank and the S.Repens are taking off, a lot of growth since last week.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out if I can make it to the Saturday thing. I'd love to be there, but I also have this huge illustration project that I'm several days behind on... I really have to scramble to get it done on time. If it comes down to choosing between Sat and Sun though, I'm going to pick Sun. Hopefully I can make it to both, though. If I do, I'll bring some snails for everyone. 

As for the sand, Riverboa, I'll bring a bag with me if I come on Saturday for you to look at. Since I'm not sure how much space you're trying to cover, I hope that'll help you determine how much you'll need. Are you looking to get the sand or the mix?

Anyway, back to my project!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The S. Repens looks good, it put out several roots, the Ludwigia looks a little nitrogen deficient though, probably because of my tank conditions though .


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I want to remind people that the plant talk and auction starts at 4:30 pm this saturday.

If you can't make it, or can't get enough fish-tank goodness you might want to come to the NAS auction on Sunday.

The auction will start at 12 noon, if you want to register plants or fish to sell come at 11 am. The auction will take place at Earthplace - the Nature Discovery Center located at 10 Woodside Lane in Westport, CT

As usual, if you have any questions, just call me.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

How is the Sunday auction? I'm interested in coming up but its a long drive. Any idea if someone might be bringing any shrimp or blue rams? Are the prices usually super high? I'm kind of a cheap person. :^)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I went to one of NAS' regular meetings last year and they had an auction. Most of the fish they were selling were extremely good deals, selling for 1-2 dollars when they were worth around $30.

As far as shrimp... I'm not sure, one of our club members probably has some to sell but I'm not sure if everyone is going to the NAS auction.

I know what you mean about the long drive though, its about an hour and a half's drive for me and a few others up around Hartford are looking at about 2 hours. But it should be a great weekend if you can make it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

NAS Auction = win. 

The best deals are at the very end, around 4-5pm, when people have already bought a lot of stuff and don't have space/money for more.

I can't attest specifically as to whether anyone's bringing rams, but it's very much a possibility.  Ditto for the shrimp. I'll be bringing assassin snails, Endler's, BN plecos, and tons of plants myself. 

BTW, how many snails should I bring to Greenwich for everyone?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd love to try a few out if you have some to spare. I'd also like to get some shrimp too since my baby kribs ate them all.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'll be coming on Sunday. Asukawashere, I'll be there with my girlfriend, probably will be wearing a hat. If I go I'll bring a piece of monosolenium for you.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Good fun! For people who didn't get to go to the convention today here is a short summary of what happened:

We arrived around 4 pm and mingled with other aquarium people. There were quite a few fresh water people, a couple of plant-obsessed people like us (though most were from New York), and of course the usual plethora of reefers and salties. There was a ton of free drinks, cookies, and other assorted snacks to get us through the presentations. There were several tables set up outside the show room where people were selling various kinds of tank equipment and supplements. Inside the show room there were three or four scaped tanks set up (one or two were salt water), and there were lots of chairs for us to watch Karen Randall give her presentation. 

Karen talked about setting up nano tanks, and gave us ideas on what types of fish and plants were suitable for small tanks, she also covered how to heat, fertilize and filter tiny tanks which turned out to be rather interesting. After her presentation (which included lots of pictures) she demonstrated how to set up a new tank (in this case a 14g ADA rimless tank) with aquasoil, sand, rocks, and various plants. The finished tank was rather nice looking, though a little cloudy. 

The House of Fins shop had some pretty good deals on uncommon fish, inverts and plants. I managed to pick up a bunch of Rotala macrandra for about $5.14.

In summary, the members who attended listened to Karen's presentation, watched Karen's demonstration, made contacts with people from other clubs in the area, and bought goodies at the pet shop.

I want to remind people that tomorrow at 12 pm there will be an auction at NAS. If you want to register plants please arrive at 11 am so you can register them. I will be bringing loads of different plants. I have been saving all my trimmings for tomorrow. I think I'll even bring some kribs in to sell, and some other random odds and ends. I hope to see you all there!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be there with my girlfriend, hopefully someone has some german blue rams up for auction. We'll hang around for a bit, not sure when we're gonna leave!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm also interested in blue rams  I hope they have two pairs!


----------

